
With One Word – Yo – Messaging App Gets People Talking - cpeterso
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/06/18/with-single-word-yo-messaging-app-gets-people-talking/
======
BingoBingo22
One word. LAME.

Oh, and to add a few more words, this 'journalist' has been tweeting YO
forever, yo! Does thou protest too much? Me smells some conflict of interest.
Ah but it is TC. pfffffft

